# ongoing tally...



## rhodes31072 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just thought it might be nice to see a wrap up of the opening week and see how many and what kind of ducks were being killed here in GA.  It would be nice to have a thread like the one in the bowhunting challenge where each week of the season has it's own thread.   

My little group killed...

2 mallards
4 woodies
5 mergansers
2 geese


----------



## deepwoods113 (Nov 30, 2008)

not many here, 
1 mallard
1 woodie
2 scaup
1 merg
2 gadwall
4 geese


----------



## Brushcreek (Nov 30, 2008)

13 woodies
4 teel


----------



## Gut_Pile (Nov 30, 2008)

give me the ol goose egg....0!! Saw tons of bird just no shots and a few missed


----------



## JDAWG (Nov 30, 2008)

2 woodies   but bama's open now....


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2008)

2 mallards, 18 woodies and 1 teal in Georgia.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 1, 2008)

19 woodies
10 geese


----------



## Paddle (Dec 1, 2008)

3 geese

1 wood duck


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Dec 1, 2008)

2 woodies, they don't seem to have made it to my river hole yet.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 1, 2008)

For my group
7 woodies
1 coot 
1 rudy duck
1 Canada Goose


----------



## rhodes31072 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for participating guys.  After a few days I will total the tally up and we will have some solid numbers to track the duck season here in GA.

If this thread catches on, I will do one every week.


----------



## tlsgcs (Dec 1, 2008)

Here you go

7 woodies
4 mallards
6 geese


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Opening week*

12 woodies, 1 merganser. A slow start. Should have at least some ringers after the break.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 1, 2008)

Me and a buddy killed 

3 greenwings
1woody


----------



## seminoleslayer (Dec 1, 2008)

16 ringers
2 bluebill
2 mallards  bibb co


----------



## buckpro04 (Dec 1, 2008)

*.*

my groups wed through sat.
3 pintails
23 mallards
28 woodies
16 geese
3 teal
gadwall
2 blacks
1 mottle


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 1, 2008)

my group:

7 woodies
2 hooded mergansers
and a goose even the dog coudnt find


----------



## tony2001577 (Dec 1, 2008)

5 woodies 
4 mallards


----------



## GADAWGS (Dec 1, 2008)

Opening day, three hunters
1 black duck
2 widgeon
2 gadwal
2 mottled ducks
one ruddy
2 bwt
8 gwt

GA


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 1, 2008)

emusmacker said:


> Me and a buddy killed
> 
> 3 greenwings
> 1woody



Kill any drakes?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 1, 2008)

Nah all hens and with a buddy on the coast.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Dec 1, 2008)

3 woodies
1 spoonbill


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 1, 2008)

22nd - 11 woodies
26th - 7 woodies
27th - 13 woodies & 2 mallards


----------



## C Cape (Dec 1, 2008)

Me:  3 woodies and a goose

Our Group:  6 woodies and 4 geese


----------



## rspringer (Dec 1, 2008)

MY BOAT:

8- Ringers
3- Wigeons
5- Bluebills
3- Woodies
1- Black duck
12-gadwalls
2- Mallards


----------



## GADAWGS (Dec 1, 2008)

rspringer said:


> MY BOAT:
> 
> 8- Ringers
> 3- Wigeons
> ...



I need to be in your boat


----------



## rspringer (Dec 1, 2008)

GADAWGS said:


> I need to be in your boat



ha, thanks.  Come on then.  Thats from A LOT of hours on the water, thats for sure.


----------



## fatduckboy (Dec 1, 2008)

just three woodies saw tons though i had the wrong choke for the place that we were hunting


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 1, 2008)

emusmacker said:


> Nah all hens and with a buddy on the coast.



We got a drake GWT the other day but he was not in full plumage.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 1, 2008)

That's cool I've never killed a drake greenwing, we didn't see many, it was a lot of hoodies tho.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 1, 2008)

Dang, rspringer, you look like you did pretty good, a mixed bag for sure.


----------



## Robk (Dec 1, 2008)

my hole produced the following on the opening weekend.  only mornings hunted this week.

3 geese
3 woodies
4 mergs

R


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Dec 1, 2008)

me 2 woodies, been deer hunting, my hole is a later season hole with most of the ducks coming in jan.


----------



## scsportsman (Dec 1, 2008)

only thing we killed was time. I went twice and fired the gun one time


----------



## quackstacker101 (Dec 1, 2008)

My group of 3 hunters drew a big fat 0. We hunted hard but when all you have to hunt is public land what can you say. By the way, I would like to say thanks to all the SKY BUSTERS on lake Oconee and let them know that they don't have to worry about me going back. I had hunters ride their boats through my decoys and people set up on top of us and shoot off my decoys. I could go on and on but congrats to everyone that took birds through the first part of the season.


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Dec 1, 2008)

My group 
3 woodies 
3 drake mallards 
1 fat goose 
and a couple of crows


----------



## wingding (Dec 1, 2008)

14-woodies
7-hoodies
5-ringer
11-gadwalls
3-mallards
4-coots
1- wigeon
8-geese


----------



## GTN (Dec 1, 2008)

This is with four hunters each trip but one and had five on thursday. Hunted Sat and sun opening weekend and thur, fri, sat, and sun. 37 of these birds actually came out of Alabama on lake Weiss. All I can say is luck, luck, luck and more luck. 

10 shovlers
 3  Buffleheads
 2  Ringers
 3  Geese
 6  Greenwing
 1  Bluewing
62 Gadwall
 8  Mallards
 6  Woodies


----------



## stuckonquack (Dec 1, 2008)

We had the best opening week i have ever had 

17 mallards
9 woodies
1 wigeon
18 gwt
22 ringers
5 mergansers

These were all killed in ga


----------



## Shine Runner (Dec 1, 2008)

2 hunters both hunts
11-22    5 woodies
11-23    3 woodies
Middle GA


----------



## RBoleman (Dec 2, 2008)

me and skeeter fishing 
15 woodies and 1 goose for the week


----------



## rhodes31072 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Totals through post # 42...*

Woodies...........228

Gadwalls..........79

Mallards...........70

Geese.............56

Ring-necked.....49

Teal(GW)........44
        (BW)........3

Mergansers.....18

Shovelers........10

Bluebill............7

Wigeon............6

Black...............4

Mottled...........3

Buffleheads.....3

Pintails............3

Scaup..............2

Ruddy.............2

Coot................1


----------



## bassjake (Dec 2, 2008)

me and a buddy killed 2 hooded mergansers and one mallard


----------



## mdhall (Dec 2, 2008)

I myself killed 2 woodies, but the woodies just aren't there yet, hopefully they'll be there in December. Not like last year anyhow. We killed 5 total.


----------



## d_white (Dec 2, 2008)

mdhall,
no woodducks????
you haven't looked at my facebook.


----------



## TheBassMaster&DuckBlaster (Dec 4, 2008)

Woodies- 23
Gadwall- 1
Blue bill- 4
Mergansers- 15
GWT- 3
BWT-1
Coot- 3
Ruddys- 9


----------



## kmoody (Dec 4, 2008)

*08 ducks*

Only hunted in GA

21 Mallards
4 Gadwall
5 Wood ducks
6 GW Teal
1 Readhead hen
1 Ruddy duck
8 Bluebills
4 Bufflehead
9 Ringnecks
3 Canada geese
2 Mergansers


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Dec 7, 2008)

My first time ever duck hunting was this mourning and now I'm hooked 
1 woodie


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 7, 2008)

add 13 more geese from this morning.


----------



## Robk (Dec 9, 2008)

tack another goose on for me.


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 9, 2008)

6 geese , 1 merganser and a greenhead Saturday.

Do you want birds killed out of GA?  Ngaduck and I can add a pretty good pile to the list there...


----------



## rhodes31072 (Dec 9, 2008)

I would really like to keep this thread for ducks killed in Georgia only.  Thanks for all the posts, i will do an updated total Friday.


----------



## Robk (Dec 11, 2008)

add another woodie to the stack.  

R


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Dec 11, 2008)

*Lake Eufaula quota hunt (Bradley Unit) Dec 10th*

1 Mallard drake
1 Wigeon drake
1 Wigeo hen
1 Shoveler hen
1 Green Wing Teal drake
1 Ring Neck drake
3 Ring Neck hens
6 Woody drakes
3 Woody hens


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 11, 2008)

12/6 - 2 mallards & 1 Canada
12/8 - 9 mallards, 6 woodies, 1 merganser
12/10 - 7 Canada's


----------



## GAGE (Dec 11, 2008)

12-10 1 woody...first hunt of the season!


----------



## mcduckman (Dec 12, 2008)

so far this season: 5 woodies, 4 mallards, 1 bufflehead


----------



## hogdawg (Dec 12, 2008)

12/12  2 woodies, 1 suicide duck?


----------



## radams1228 (Dec 13, 2008)

Took my son on his first duck hunt. Not a lot going on, but we did manage one bufflehead hen. He had fun. He didn't really like the 4:00 start time, but said he's ready to go again.


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 13, 2008)

radams1228 said:


> Took my son on his first duck hunt. Not a lot going on, but we did manage one bufflehead hen. He had fun. He didn't really like the 4:00 start time, but said he's ready to go again.



Awsome ! That's great to hear.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Dec 13, 2008)

As of today total of 3 woodies 
I have managed to kill 1 each time I go .
What a blast to be waist deep in the ole beaver pond, think I may have laid my deer rifle down for the year


----------



## birddog07 (Dec 16, 2008)

28 woodies
12 mallards
6 green wing 
2 blue wing 
3 spoon bill
4 canada
60 something ring necks
and a few galdwalls


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 16, 2008)

I will just let yall know at the end of the season. Tryin to refrain from postin pics too


----------



## devildog83 (Dec 16, 2008)

6 geese, 19 mallards, 1 hooded merganser, 2 unlucky beaver.


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 18, 2008)

12/12 - 7 Woody
12/13 - 2 Woody
12/14 - 1 Woody
12/15 - 2 Mally & 2 Canada


----------



## GAGE (Dec 18, 2008)

12-17   Hooded Merganser


----------



## bjgrant1967 (Dec 19, 2008)

opening day 1 mallard drake-my first and only third duck
-public land(lanier)


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 20, 2008)

8 geese last week

and 4 hoods and 2 more geese today.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 20, 2008)

add 6 canada geese, 3 wood ducks, 9 mallards


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 21, 2008)

add 2 mallards today


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Dec 24, 2008)

1 big drake greenhead and 1 goose


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 24, 2008)

took my brother with us todayand got a woody, 2 more geese, and another addict


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 24, 2008)

12-24-08

1 mallard
1 woody
1 hood


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 27, 2008)

3 more woodies this morning


----------



## rett-ta-hunt (Dec 28, 2008)

12-26-08    20 mallards  4 widgeon


----------



## rett-ta-hunt (Dec 28, 2008)

12-26-08    20 mallards  4 widgeon


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 28, 2008)

2 more woodies this morning. (it's been slow in this hot weather)


----------



## rett-ta-hunt (Dec 30, 2008)

I thought I had posted this one already but I guess I didn't hit the submit button haaa. But anyway had my best hunt ever on 12-26-08 Myself and autiger93 went with 4 more guy's and killed 24 Mallards and 4 widgeon, killed my first widgeon and it was a beautiful drake


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 31, 2008)

Add a mallard pair and a hen green wing.


----------



## bassjake (Dec 31, 2008)

2 canadas


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 3, 2009)

2 hen ruddy ducks this a.m.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jan 4, 2009)

1 goose
1 woody (drake)


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 5, 2009)

14 mallards, 9 woodies, 6 hooded mergansers, 2 reds, 2 GWT, 6 bluebill, 3 ringnecks


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 6, 2009)

one more drake woodie

3 woodies
1 mallard
1 goose...


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jan 9, 2009)

38 Woodies
12 Mergansers
1 teal


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 10, 2009)

2 more woodies, got to try out my new briley passing shot choke! folded them up good!!


----------



## kmoody (Jan 12, 2009)

*ducks added*



kmoody said:


> Only hunted in GA
> 
> 21 Mallards
> 4 Gadwall
> ...


Will add more soon


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jan 17, 2009)

2 more geese this morning.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 19, 2009)

3 more geese  one drake ringneck


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 25, 2009)

one more goose one more woodie


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 25, 2009)

one more goose one drake mallard


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jan 26, 2009)

someone add all the numbers!!!


----------



## cnw38 (Jan 29, 2009)

Me and my buddies killed 45 woodies in my swamp during 5 hunts. Also killed 3 ringers,1 greenwing teal,3 mallards,and 7 woodies at a different location.  
59 total for my group !!!


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Feb 3, 2009)

I killed some ducks!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Apr 21, 2009)

killed more ducks past season than last. lots of green heads, gaddys, hooded meganzer a few teal, geese, very few woodys this year and we thought that was kinda odd. a bunch of ring necks and 1 coot got cought in the mix.


----------

